# Trap Shooting



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone know of any place up here around the Ogden area where I can do some trap shooting maybe some rifle shooting that does not involve membership to a club or having to go to a shooting range. I guess im just spoiled in the fact that up in southern Idaho there are lots of places to just go out in the desert and do some target shooting any time you want with no problems at all. I am thinking of just going to rod and gun club on Hill AFB but i really dont want to pay the prices and be limited to there weekly scheduled trap and skeet hours. Only open on certain days and only do either trap or skeet depending on the day, its kind of limited. 

BTW I know you can go up into the mountains but during the winter its a pain and mostly not accessible due to the snow. And trying to find a flat area up there is for some reason impossible.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

We have a great facility up here in Logan if you are up for a little drive.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I think the drive would be a bit to long. Im thinking of making it a weekly event if not every other week kind of thing. Is there a website I could check out. Thanks!


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

we go out west of lehi out north of cedar fort


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a pamphlet at home but here is a phone #

For more information call the Lee Kay Center for Hunter Education at (801) 972-1326 or the *Cache Valley Hunter Education Center at (435) 753-4600.*

It is a nice place and I have used both the rifle and shotgun ranges. Lots of options and pries are low.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Just pay the $5 and shoot up at Fruit Heights at the Davis County facilities. Join the Hill AFB club...you get pretty good deals on gun purchases and you can't beat the trap/skeet/sporting clays/archery range when it comes to accessibility and quality. You're gonna spend more money in gas just going to somewhere in the desert out past Corrine to shoot your rifle...
It's only like $3 a round if you're not a club member...


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Hill rod and gun is a great place. There is also the ogden gun club ( next to willard bay ) and the golden spike trap club in brigham. The only one I know of that allows centerfire and shotguns is the lee kay center. I hear logans is the best but I have never been there.


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info. You dont happen to know a site for the Ogden one do you.


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Go to shootata.com it will give you all the contact info for it. If not p.m. mem I ill send it to you.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

foothills


----------

